# Bois d' Arc Burl Coffee Table question



## RJ Collectibles (Apr 3, 2015)

I make coffee tables with slabs I get when my husband cuts down trees thru his family's Sand & Gravel Company. However recently I came across an awesome Bois d' Arc tree on our property that had to be cut down d/t storm damage and on one of the pieces I am making a table out of, has large voids on it. I'm doing a more modern piece that is new territory for me. The base is aluminum and very modern. I would like to fill it with torquoise but I currently have tons of torquoise colored gravel (aquarium rock). Can that be used as an acceptable alternative? Are there any special issues to keep in mind when using this as a fill? I have attached a pic of the slab with the rock I thought about using just placed in it. Any tips /info will be appreciated. Looking at the pic I think the real torquoise is probably the way to go looks wise???

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

Color is very difficult to nail down and appeal to "everyone" . That particular look kind of has a southwest appeal to it. imo a darker blue would look like a river flowing thru the piece . 

For fill ideas @TimR might be able to help .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2015)

Never heard of using aquarium rock, is that whats in the picture? Looks OK to me. Real turquoise with good color will cost a lot for that much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Never heard of using aquarium rock, is that whats in the picture? Looks OK to me. Real turquoise with good color will cost a lot for that much.



Barry, have you tried using the resin for any filling yet ?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a gorgeous piece of wood. To prove Tom's point, I'm sure they'll be many members who see that and like it, but I do not care for that color at all I feel it detracts from the beauty of the wood rather than complimenting it. The blue is just too bright. That's just my own preference thought. Barry is right about that much turquoise being expensive that would cost a small fortune. I think I might have taken a smaller piece similar to that and tried just a black epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJ Collectibles (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful. I'm not that wild about the bright color either I don't think.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a gorgeous piece of wood. To prove Tom's point, I'm sure they'll be many members who see that and like it, but I do not care for that color at all I feel it detracts from the beauty of the wood rather than complimenting it. The blue is just too bright. That's just my own preference thought. Barry is right about that much turquoise being expensive that would cost a small fortune. I think I might have taken a smaller piece similar to that and tried just a black epoxy.


I'm with you Kevin, but if Rachael is making them for resale, most people go crazy for turquoise inlaid stuff, when I did shows, the stone inlaid stuff almost always sold first...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Barry, have you tried using the resin for any filling yet ?


No, I have a great candidate for it, a small table top sized piece full of cracks and voids, just haven't got around to it yet....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

One thing to check with the aquarium rock is that since in most cases it is dyed is whether the dye will bleed when mixed with whatever resin or epoxy you decide to use, I'd test mix a little batch up and see how it sets up, Also, being dyed on the surface the color might not go all the way through the rocks so with any fill you'd want to make sure you keep the rocks below any level you were going to sand at so you don't end up with bare areas on the rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm with Colin. If I were going to make something using materials I have not much experience, I often experiment a lot. If I have a few pieces of scrap wood from the tree, I might do a few tests with the scraps and number of different approaches with the rock. And as Colin indicates, maybe test the colorfastness of the stone with a couple resin/stone tests. But, the idea is definitely worth exploring. Successful results will definitely provide significant opportunities and potential. I would be interested in seeing/hearing about any tests you may run and the progress toward your finished table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RJ Collectibles (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone that helps a lot. I have a second one I am working on and I most definitely think with that one I want to try that black epoxy that Kevin talked about. For this one since I would need so much I'm afraid true turquoise would be too $$$. But I'm not crazy about this color of rock I have. Does anyone know of a reasonably priced Rock or substance that would look good?


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 3, 2015)

I have never done any of that type of fill ... but jasper comes in many different colors and would be much more easily obtained than turquoise (and I assume cheaper). Being solid color you wouldn't have the color bleed or fade issue Colin mentioned. You could crush the jasper as fine as you wanted to get a nice, complete fill. Might check with any local lapidarists or stone workers t see if they have access to something like jasper, etc.


----------



## justallan (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree that the blue you have is a bit loud, but is it possible to use a tinted resin that is translucent? The way I'm thinking is it would take the brightness away from the stone some and also the stone would be getting used as a filler so you're not using as much resin.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 4, 2015)

Im one of the guys that loves the look of turquoise filled voids and I like the pic you posted. I do agree with the others though that I would search for something different that aquarium rock.

Have you looked into InLace? Its kind of pricey too but no where near the cost of real turquoise. Its also available in several colors. Its a poly-resin product so its pretty easy to wok with and takes a nice polish. Ive used it in turnings and I really like how they have turned out.


----------



## RJ Collectibles (May 4, 2015)

Thank You! I will definitely check into the InLace


----------

